# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Nje ndihme ne PHP/SQL

## dardani8

Pershendetje.

E kam nje Nip i cili ka marre per detyre ne shkolle te bej nje Webshop ne gjuhen PHP dhe SQL.
Ai me luti ti ndihmoje, po une nuk ja kam iden sepse nuk di as PHP e as SQL.
Ai me tha se nuk po din se si ta programoj edhe se si te bej lidhjen sql te faqeve me Server.
Andaj pyetja ime per Programuesit ne kete forum do te ishte nese keni mundesi ti ndihmoni, per arsye se une do ti ndihmoja nese eshte per Networking po ne Programim sja kam shume  idene. :me dylbi: 


Flmn shume

----------


## hot_prinz

lidhja e php me sql eshte e thjeshte, ja psh. vendosja e permbajtjes se nje kolone ne nje tabele te databazes ne sql, fjalet mes ## duhen te ndryshohen me te dhenat perkatese:



```

<?php
 $lidhja = mysql_connect("localhost", "#emri_perdoruesit#", "#fjalekalimi#") or die ("Lidhja me databaze deshtoi!");
mysql_select_db("#emri_databazes_sql#", $lidhja ) or die ("Databaza nuk ekziston!");
 $komandaSql = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM #emri_tabeles_ne_sql#");
 while ($rekordiSql = mysql_fetch_assoc($komandaSql))
{
     echo $rekordiSql ["#emri_kolones_ne_tabele#"];
}
 ?>


```

----------


## dardani8

Falemenderit Hot Prinz

----------


## user010

edhe une kam me plot kode po keshilla me e mire eshte ti vihet punes si te gjithe!

Shyqyr zoti google eshte plote me matrial, per ate qe nuk ja dine fare deri tek  expertet.

Mjafton te perdoresh fjalet e duhura si per shembull.

-php for begginers
-php for newbies
-php hello world
-php mysql simple example

pastaj kur krijohet nje gabim thjesht e kopjon sic eshte ne google: Per shembull

PHP Warning: mysql_connect()...

direkt do dalin faqe qe kane te bejne...

----------

